# What kind of cichlid can I put in this tank?



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

I have a 65 gallon hexagon tank. It is 29" tall, each side is 14", 26" across in any direction. It has a footprint of 560". I have a Marineland Magnum 350 for filtration. It is cycled with 1 BN pleco, 2 Hillstream Loaches, & 18 assorted little fish (just to keep it cycled) in it. I will move the little fish out once I have the permanent residents in it.

I did have some mbuna but was informed they wouldn't work in this tank on the Malawi thread so I moved them to a different tank.

Will any cichlids work in this? If so, what kind and how many?

Thanks in advance for any and all suggestions.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I believe you could pull of some mbuna in a tank this size, but they won't utilize the top portion of the tank, and that would be a waste. Some of the more docile mbuna like Yellow labs or Iodotropheus sprengerae would come closer to working, or even some of the dwarf mbuna such as Ps. demasoni (minimum of 12, lots of rocks) or Ps. saulosi.

You could also go with some of the dwarf South Americans, and add tetras, etc. for dither fish to utilize the upper portions of the tank.

Angelfish would be nice in a tall tank, as well.


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks cichlidaholic.

Which dwarf cichlids would be able to live in the same tank. How many species and how many of each?


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

After checking out the profiles, I really like the Rusties. Is it possible to put them and the Yellow Labs in this tank together? If so how many?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

You might get away with having a small group of those two species in the tank, but I would go with more of only one species, either the Yellow labs or the Rusties. IMO, the Yellow labs would be better for colour. The Rusties tend to be a bit more aggressive, and your male/female ratio is going to be more important with them.

For dwarf SAs, there are Bolivian rams and the Apistogramma species...You could go with a trio of either of those, then add some tetras and an angelfish to utilize the upper portions of the tank.

I love hex tanks, they can limit you somewhat in the cichlid world, but there is always something you can figure out to do with them!


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

I love the tank as well. I was fortunate enough to get it with stand, filtration, hood, everything for $100.

I am just learning about cichlids and coming to the conclusion that it is alot of trial and error until you get it right. I didn't realize I could put the angels in with any of the "normal" cichlids. Now that puts a whole new light on the subject. Here I go again back to the profiles..

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Only put the angels in with the small SA dwarves we talked about! You don't want to put them in with Malawi cichlids! :thumb:


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

I like the color of the bolivian rams!  Now to try and find some!

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I really like the looks of the rams too but I've heard they are hard to keep. Especially if you have hard water. That's what a LFS employee told me anyway. If it's not so, it wouldn't be the first thing he's been wrong about either :roll: .


----------



## kasey06 (May 24, 2008)

I have a friend with a similar size hex tank. She also has a full size angel fish from her fresh water tank that she would like to keep in this tank. Is there any way yellow labs would do ok with angel fish? Any thoughts/opinions? Angels really stick at the top of the tank. If it doesn't work it doesn't work but I was curious....


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

The "LFS employee" is how I ended up with Kenyi..............."sure they are easy to take care of.......you should have no problems"


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Dewdrop said:


> I really like the looks of the rams too but I've heard they are hard to keep. Especially if you have hard water. That's what a LFS employee told me anyway. If it's not so, it wouldn't be the first thing he's been wrong about either :roll: .


Dewdrop, Bolivian rams aren't hard to keep at all. German Blue rams are rumoured to be difficult to keep in higher ph's, but these days, that's just a rumour. Tank raised fish are more adaptable for the most part.

Breeding GBRs in higher ph might prove problematic, but my Bolivians spawn all the time in a 7.8 ph.


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

Do you know of a site online that I can order bolivians? I have checked aquabid and there wasn't any listed. Thanks


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

They're pretty common. You should be able to find them in most LFS.


----------



## justhooked (Jul 31, 2008)

lol....The only problem is that I live in a itty bitty town. The closest LFS is 20 miles from here....They carry a few African cichlids, tetras, livebearers, a few barbs..........and clown fish. Other than that it is rabbits, gerbils...etc. The next closest is about 70 miles. With a Ford F250 & gas prices it is about the same to order as to go and get them.


----------

